# REQUIREMENT for Dogs and cats to enter Indonesia:



## havinalika (Mar 31, 2014)

REQUIREMENT for Dogs and cats to enter Indonesia:
1. The pets(Dogs or cats)need to be older than 3 months prior to enter Indonesia
2. The pets(Dogs or cats)need to have rabies vaccinationan more than one months and less than one year.
3.Other vaccination should be Valid.
4 Rabies blood titer test from any laboratory with result greater than 0,5 IU/ml
5. Need to have import permit from our goverment(the process takes around 7-14 working days)
6. Within 5-1 days prior departure need to apply International health certificate issued by veterinarian goverment from Country of Origin(for EU country it is accepted the legalization page and clinical examination at EU pet passport to be stamped and signed by veterinarian goverment).
Upon arrival your pet will be quarantine and the quarantine officer at jakarta will take blood sampling from your pet for another blood test.

The documents required to apply the import Permit as Follows: 
1. copy of owner/passenger passport 
2.Copy of Health certificate from Private veterinary 
3.Copy of vaccination book including Valid rabies vaccination. 
4.Copy of Rabies blood titer test from any laboratory. 
Note: Import Permit only Valid 30 days from the date issued. 

PM me if you need more details about bringing your pet to Indonesia


----------

